# Trial Moderator News



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

The number of applicants for the Trial Moderator positions was absolutely outstanding. We had so many we've decided to run the the process slightly differently.

Rather than make a decision now, and to give the newer members who haven't made quite so many posts an opportunity to prove themselves we've decided to add the vast majority of you to the trial mod period.

The primary role of any moderator is to provide an interesting and welcoming environment for the members of Heresy-Online. To that end the people listed below now have a 2 month period to generate as much discussion and involvement as possible in your designated area and prove you're worthy of mod status. I know its a long time but its a set of decisions we have to get right for the benefit of the site.

This isn't a case of posting hundreds of worthless messages and useless threads, it's about making thought provoking quality threads, being helpful by assisting the users and answering their questions. Feeding threads to keep the discussion active is another tool of the moderator toolbox. 

Basically, this is a two month period for us to watch and assess applicant suitability based on the way you conduct yourselves within your chosen field. Once the two months are up we'll check back to see which of you proved the greatest asset to your area and make our moderator promotion decisions accordingly.

Do not assume you're automatically going to pass the trial if you're the only person going for the position. We will be watching everyone as individuals.

Before I finish I would like to stress that being a part of the Mod Trial doesn't warrant you any power to correct or "moderate" peoples discussions. Also, adding Trial Mod or any such words or insignia to your forum signature is prohibited. We don't want 30 "green mods" patrolling the boards throwing their weight around.

Best of luck and stay active!!

----------------------------------------

*Djinn24*
Modelling and Painting

*Humakt* 
Modeling and Painting

*imm0rtal reaper*
Modelling and Painting

*Death of Angels*
Modelling and Painting

*BWLAF93*
Modelling and Painting

*Jordan Darko*
Modelling and Painting

*Warsmith-893*
Modelling and Painting

*Magician847*
Hobby Section - Tutorials

*commissar_riptor*
Scenery

*Deneris*
Scenery

*Blue Liger*
Scenery

*Steel Rain*
Roleplaying Games

*Druchii in Space*
Roleplaying Games

*Squeek*
Warhammer Fantasy - All areas

[-]*commanderanthor*
Sketches and Art[/-] - Removed 

*Wolf_Lord_Skoll*
Specialist Games 

*darkreever*
Both areas below. 
Specialist Games
Roleplay Threads

*Noise Marine*
Roleplay Threads

*Vaz*
Roleplay Threads

*ordo xeno commander*
Both areas below.
Roleplay Threads
40k Fiction

*shogun_nate*
Fiction - 40k and Fantasy

*Concrete Hero*
40K Fiction

*when in doubt, shoot!*
40k Fluff

*Nato13*
Warhammer Fantasy Fiction

*hellskullz*
Fiction

*EndangeredHuman*
Video Games and Software

*Beenburned*
Video Games and Software

*Kharnage*
Video Games and Software

*Lord Reevan*
Video Games and Software

*nerdyogre254*
Video Games and Software

*morfangdakka*
Trading Area

*Digg40k*
Fall in Heretics

*Steel Nathan*
Votewar section. (contact me regarding this)

*Red Corsairs*
Other Systems


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Good idea mate, gives eveyone a chance to prove themselves. Good luck too all applicants JD


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

awesome I made it, now I gotta really prove myself. Wish you all the best of luck!


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks jez, gl everyone!


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

*thanks*

than-you indeed!

a real chance to prove myself (damn you non-beleiveing so called "freinds"!)

lol

good luck to everybody else!

M


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Dang you're making me pick, thats why I mentioned four in the first place as I couldn't round it down :laugh: 
Nah, its fine, I think I'll spend some time today, maybe into tomorrow figuring out what I could bring to each of the forums I mentioned. Whichever looks like the one I could help the most, I'll go for that one and PM you.

Cheers for giving us a go at this though Jez, really glad you went down this path, and good luck to all my fellow trainee Mods.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for the opportunity, good luck everyone


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

It wasn't wasy to pick just one but I would be happy to help where ever I was needed. Still this is good way to go and good luck to everyone.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Gawds! The mods are spawning like flies! I've been away too long!

Seriously, though, good luck to all, and congrats!
-Dirge


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hmmm neat!


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks PM sent, congrats to everyone who received positions good luck and thanks for the opportunity I won't let down.:so_happy:


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for the opportunity! I've PM'ed you but I'm still waffling on what to choose LOL. If there's an area in particular you need a mod, I'd be happy to fill it. If I have to choose one, I'll just do it and go from there lol. It looks like a wide assortement of areas are covered heh heh heh.

Good luck to everyone!

Nate


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I hope you all go on to become good HeresyOnline mods!


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Ok guys,

We've had a shit ton of the trial mods reporting posts left right and centre. 

This isn't at all what it's about. Moderating to me is about improving the site. Not jumping on people who fuck up. You don't need to prove you can find poor spelling, grammatical errors or threads in the wrong forums. 

The technical and discipline side of Heresy-Online moderating will be explained to the eventual "winners". There's no need at all to purposefully set out to find problems.



Jezlad said:


> It's about making thought provoking quality threads, being helpful by assisting the users and answering their questions. Feeding threads to keep the discussion active is another tool of the moderator toolbox.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow thanks! gotta really pick up my game now! oh damn that means clean posts... shit


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Good luck to the trial mods... :victory:

And now that I think about it, I'm glad I WASN'T given a trial mod slot shot- Imagine the stress of trying to impress folks AND keep it relevant... 'Tis much easier to just be a spectator :wink:.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

LOL.... funny stuff.

TMods... try to keep your sections active and interesting. Do everything you can to promote the hobby via your specific area. Whatever you do, do NOT micromanage or make any actions that seem to promote negativity. If you need ideas on how to best promote your area, just ask here. It's not a fault if you are unsure, but being reliable enough to know when you just don't know and so then ask, well, that's what the site needs.

Brainstorming is your friend. Just clear any major 'projects' with the lead staff.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Good idea changing the way things'll be working. There sure was a lot of interest in this. I'll be doing my best to keep interest and activity flowing in Other systems at all times :wink:


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

I really hope I do impress in the RP threads! I think me and DEssel Ordo have a a great RP starting up its gonna be masssive with over 30 ppl hopefully and 3 GM's :biggrin: Called, _Destroyer of Worlds_ I spelt it wrong in the chaos thread, destroyter lol...


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Well, no worries about a heavy hand..yet :biggrin:! Joke, joke lol. I was under the impression that our job was more to help breathe more life into our forums as opposed to black marking folks for infractions lol.

My question is this...what constitutes a 'major' project?

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

If you want to re-invent the area, get with the staff first....
If you want to make a comp for your area, get with the staff first....
If you expect Heresy support for any project, ....
If you expect or think 'just maybe' the staff will question your idea, ....

Otherwise, knock yourself out! Starting quality threads is the first major step that does NOT require staff permission. This is step one. Step two usually comes after step one, lol.


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

My strategy is to basically play it out as normally, we're not supposed to be hounding..

Just being better members and contributing more, atleast that's how I see it my area is pretty timid nothing really happens I tell people nice work on their jobs or what they've created I love photos and graphics and I man a Sig Stop as you can see in my sig and i've included a member to help me make sigs and help him get farther with tips seems to be working great.

All is well for me so I think, that's about all I have to say in a little update on me.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Thrilled I'm on the list! Good luck to everyone else, hope this community benefits from it.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Sweet! If i dont get a mod position, couldnt lose to better people imo.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Well..you don't have to worry about me changing anything. I have the technical apptitude of squirrel hunting for nuts....:biggrin: Competitions maybe in the future but nothing more than a friendly challenge, not some full blown make a story for <insert item>. I think writing is it's own reward(and I'm a cheap bastard :biggrin. Though, it does look like the Fantasy board could use a few more pops. Guess I'll have to bring out the naked Dark Elf pics...sigh. That should get some more checking it out....

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Didn't expect myself to get anywhere but woo for actually getting a trial... To thread making!


----------



## warsmith-893 (Sep 7, 2008)

time to prove myself in the eyes of the chaos gods.

good luck everyone!!!!

iron within, iron without.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Good luck, new folk. Looking forward to seeing what you guys can do!

Katie D


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Heh heh heh...I'm starting to think the Fantasy Fiction forums are a lost cause :biggrin:! I think I am going to have to just break out the nekkid dark elf pics post 'em one a week with the provision I get at least 15 replies on the forum before I post another one :wink: 

**rolls up sleeves**

Oh well..I always did like a challenge with impossible odds!!!:biggrin: I'll get people posting there yet... Do you mods frown on random telemarketing PMs and Public Service Announcements? :grin:

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate-who's off to dig up some Fantasy pron....


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

I am having trouble too nate, I started a finished products thread and so far I have had 3 replies, then it turned to dust and blew away... maybe it is cause nobody on this forum ever finishes anything...


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Heh heh heh...see about getting one of those wonderful mods to sticky the post bud. That way once someone is finished, they can place their work there for all and sundry to see.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

BWLAF93 said:


> I am having trouble too nate, I started a finished products thread and so far I have had 3 replies, then it turned to dust and blew away... maybe it is cause nobody on this forum ever finishes anything...


Wouldnt be suprised.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Dont forget that helping the The Staff with one of their areas would be a great way of proving yourself and to help the site run smoothly.


Good luck all.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

BWLAF93 said:


> I am having trouble too nate, I started a finished products thread and so far I have had 3 replies, then it turned to dust and blew away... maybe it is cause nobody on this forum ever finishes anything...


Not really most people myself included when we start a modeling project post the pics in just that thread so people can see how it progresses and what it looks like painted. 

I will tell you that other forums that I am member of also have a "trophy Rack" or painted section and those hardly see any action as well so not surprised that this one didn't take off.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

morfangdakka said:


> Not really most people myself included when we start a modeling project post the pics in just that thread so people can see how it progresses and what it looks like painted.
> 
> I will tell you that other forums that I am member of also have a "trophy Rack" or painted section and those hardly see any action as well so not surprised that this one didn't take off.


Yep, between Members WIP threads and the Gallery that sort of thing is pretty much covered.

Vash slinks off to the Gallery bypassing his unfinished WIP threads.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Some great ideas and new threads have been posted up so far. We're really impressed with the work of a few individuals and _may_ consider promoting those that deserve it thus far a month early.

Keep it up guys!


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Cool Jez! For those that do get the early promotion, congratulations!


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah congrats to all you people who will be lucky enough to receive an early promotion! I will still need another month to prove myself in all likelihood.


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

me too, I've no idea how I'm doing. I've helped a good few people out, and I've started a (so far) pretty popular fluff competition, Even if it was morfangdakkas idea, Kudos to him.


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

Congrats whoever is to receive the months promotion.


I've noticed some areas come more to life which shows great progress, let's hope it continues ladies and gentlemen for the best of the forum.


----------

